# General > Pets Corner >  Need to find a good home

## diet coke

I have a male patterjack 18 months old,rough coated tan in colour, fully house trained,microchipped,very friendly but not comfortable around young children. for anymore information please phone 01955 604131.

----------


## diet coke

still looking he is a good dog  i do not want to give him up but i dont want somthing bad to hasppen to him

----------


## Liz

Sorry you have to give up your dog and know how hard this must be.

Do you have a photo you could post?  Also have you tried putting posters up in the Vets etc?

----------


## diet coke

I do have photos just dont know how to get them up yet, and no i never thought about putting a poaster up in the vets ,thanks that i will do , it is very hard to do but its the best thing for him

----------


## Liz

Do you have photos on your computer? If so, Photobucket is really easy to use.

If you want you could send a couple to me by email and I'll put them on for you.  KWK9 would put his details on their website as well.

I can understand how you must be feeling and it's good that you are thinking of his happiness.

----------


## diet coke

Thanks a lot ,i will see if my daughter can put them up for me as she has put photo up before .

----------


## Commore

> Do you have photos on your computer? If so, Photobucket is really easy to use.
> 
> If you want you could send a couple to me by email and I'll put them on for you.  KWK9 would put his details on their website as well.
> 
> I can understand how you must be feeling and it's good that you are thinking of his happiness.


I would also advertise for you, just need a picture.
 :Smile: C

----------


## Liz

Here are a couple of photos of the lovely Sandy

----------


## Liz

Do you know what he is like with cats and other dogs?

----------


## Shabbychic

He is absolutely gorgeous. If I could have another dog at the moment, I would certainly be interested in him. I'm sure he will find a forever home soon.

----------


## diet coke

thaks i hope so , he is fine with other dogs that i no off and cats hes fine with

----------


## chaz

He is lovely, hope you find a good home for him xx

----------


## Liz

> thaks i hope so , he is fine with other dogs that i no off and cats hes fine with


Okay I have someone in mind who may be interested so will contact them and get back to you.

----------


## diet coke

thank a lot that would b geat

----------


## Liz

Sorry but I'm afraid I had second thoughts about the people I was thinking about.

Really hope you get a lovely home for Sandy. If you email his photos to KWK9 with some info they will put it on their website.

----------


## diet coke

thanks you

----------


## diet coke

still looking for a good home

----------


## Liz

Have you tried putting notices up in the Vets, supermarkets and Pets At Home? :Grin:

----------


## diet coke

yes i have put a notice up in pets at home and kwk9 as well

----------


## cuddlepop

What a wee smasher.
Hope you,ve found a home for him.

----------


## diet coke

crossing fingers some 1 is coming this week 2 see him so hope every thing go's well

----------


## Liz

I'm sure once they see him they will fall in love!

Fingers crossed for you even though I know you will be sad to see him go.

----------


## Sarah

Hope it works out for him!  :Smile:

----------


## diet coke

Hi sandy went 2 his new home today , i am very sad that i had 2 give him up but i now it was for the best for him in the long run  and that he now has a pal to play with  thanks every 1 for the nice thinks u said and for helping me .

----------


## KWK9 Rescue

Hope Sandy settles well in his new home.

----------


## tilly

Sandy is being a very good boy, we were lucky to get him, I think he and Ceilidh will be great friends xxx

----------


## Liz

Really glad you found a good home for Sandy but my heart goes out to you as I know how difficult it must have been to part with him.

----------


## diet coke

thanks it was very hard but i am glad that he found a great home

----------

